# how much exercise?



## Pamelahca (Apr 4, 2017)

my nine week cockapoo loves to go mad in the garden, tunnelling, running around and low jumping up (which we are trying to stop!). He also has to go up three garden steps to get to the garden , which he runs up fast. He has so much energy, but I am worried about his developing bones/ ligaments etc. Is this kind of fun ok, or if we need to limit it, how do we do this? thanks!


----------



## cfriend (Dec 22, 2016)

Hi
Generally I think the rule of thumb is 5 minutes of exerciser per month of age. However we also felt like this would not tire out our puppy but you can supplement running around with some sort of training or mind games to tire your puppy out.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

It's 5 minutes of a sustained activity, like a walk or playing fetch, per month. If they are out and about in your back yard romping around off leash and playing - that doesn't have a time limit. Your pup will have a time limit, though. My two were and continue to be very good about self regulating when they are tired. Beemer as a puppy would go into his crate and put himself to sleep. At one of their daycares that was cage free, the staff would describe how unusual they found it that Lexi and Beemer would put themselves to sleep like clockwork. Other puppies they had to stop play and have them nap. You also don't want an overtired one. They get bitey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

